# The Death of Planet Orange....



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

The hiring of Alvin Gentry on a short term basis is just a band-aid on our wounds and if we make the playoffs then the Suns should give him a shot and if we can go to the second round, then you sign him..

So when did the death of Planet Orange begin??? The problems started with Bryan Colangelo guys... We could have had Luol Deng in a Suns uniform but we blew it and I put the head of my pistol to Bryan Colangelo...

Do you think I'm done? Dream on....

My next call is for Mike D'Antonio...

We could have had Rajon Rondo in a Suns uniform but Mike swore that he would never use him in our line up... The guy would have been a great replacement for Steve Nash... Just look what he's doing in Boston for crying out loud...

No wonder why I hate D'Antonio as much as I do and for those of you who thought we made a mistake? Forget about it...

Now I go on to number three and I know you guys can smell it...

Yes! It's Steve Kerr who happened to trade away Rudy Fernandez and let Portland adore him...

It was Steve Kerr who let 2 first future round draft picks go along with Kurt Thomas and I'm sure Sarver had a lot to do with that...

Then there was the magnificent Shaq trade which was to bring us home the Championship but we never materilized into the exiting Suns...

Some of us agreed that Mike had to go and I supported the hiring of Porter but I just woke up from a nightmare and I say Sarver should fire Kerr before we trade Amare..


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not convinced that the Shaq trade was a complete bust. What if we had sent Amare to Miami instead of Marion? I think the defense would have improved a lot more and we'd only have one guy who needed to be in the middle. It's probably a silly idea but it might have been a better fit. Also, would Marion still be so unhappy with Amare gone?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You do realize that these are all the same pick being recycled right? We traded No 6 (which wasn't Deng but Iguadala had we used the pick) for cash and the Rondo pick and then traded Rondo for cash and a late first round pick, and then Fernandez for cash.

Do you see a trend? Yes it's not Colangelo it's Sarver. His terrible decisions, thinking that he knew more about basketball than Colangelo, led to the fall of the Suns. We have a terrible owner and no amount of firing and hiring is going to change that. He's the next Donald Sterling.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Can't believe we're still going over this. One reason I wish this ****ing era would end. So much misinformation out there. 


That yr trading 6th pick, they wanted every last penny to attempt to sign Kobe (remember the 101M offer, which they took off the table soon after?) They realized it wasn't happening so they went with plan B. Nash and Q. 

Mike D'Antoni was mostly behind the trading of the picks. No coincidence that since Kerr had taken over only 1 pick was traded. Mike would refuse to play rookies. Hence why that same yr in trading 'em, they went after Raja Bell. Then the yr after, Mike as GM went after Marcus Banks, who was plan B when John Salmons signed with Kings. It would've been cheaper per yr to pay rookies, but that was what Mike preferred. He was also the idiot to give Diaw a 45M extension. 

And again, Rondo would have never been the Suns pick either. They took him for Boston. Same for Portland and Rudy Fernandez. Same for Nate Robinson and NY. Our drafts would have look differently had they kept the picks. It's always how it's been in the NBA yet supposed diehard fans fail to notice this. 

Sarver takes a lot of the blame, but don't act like he hasn't tried for this team to be successful. If everyone thinks he's truly "cheap" check out the 21-25 other owners who have had a less payroll than the Suns last 4-5 yrs (it's been 68-75M payroll). He's also spent over 700M (400M buying the team) since he took over with various signings and extensions. He's a business man and you don't make a whole lot of money owning an NBA franchise. Kurt Thomas deal was stupid. 2 1sts thrown in to make them take him was retarded. It was a panic move. It would've cost the team 16M extra in luxary tax with a payroll that yr of 77M or so. 

This team's reason for going downward are just plain bad decisions. It's that simple. 


Oh, yeah, and a lot of the cap issues could've been avoided had a certain someone not give Marion that ridiculous 80M deal. 20M less would've helped a lot.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He was the only bright spot on the team at the time and was averaging near 20/10 at a time when nearly no one was getting 20/10. Anyways, I would contend that it was the lack of picks that hurt the team the most. Sarver didn't want to extend Joe Johnson, nor draft a player when he could get $3.5 million to offset the two major signings that the Suns made. While he did shell out $400 million, the Suns make $30 million a year. That is a positive ROI within 15 years. That is unheard of in most businesses.


----------

